# Artificial Insemination vs. Natural Breeding



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Humping from an intact male dog, is either going to he restricted to female dogs in heat, or are a result of over excitement or frustration- this second cause is seen in intact or fixed dogs of both sexes.
Marking and aggression is related to the level of testosterone as well as training and temperament, not whether the dog is ever used as a stud.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We advocate for poodles and do not generally support breeding of poodle crosses, although owners of doodles are a welcome part of the community. I believe there are doodle forums and you might get more information directly useful to you there.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

He won't be ready to be used as a stud until he is about 2 years, so you have time to decide on that.
Something you should think about and discuss, is whether you can handle the challenges of an intact male, and especially if he does develop any negative characteristics 6hat would be helped by neutering, who gets to make that decision? 
Be careful, as you don't want your family relationship to be ruined by arguments over the guardianship of this pup. If you decide to go ahead, research guardian contracts and have everything written out.

Guardian homes can be a good option, but I could never do it as I would hate to not be able to make decisions for my dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> We advocate for poodles and do not generally support breeding of poodle crosses, although owners of doodles are a welcome part of the community. I believe there are doodle forums and you might get more information directly useful to you there.


Thanks, @lily cd re 

@tanyabaer9, please take a peek at the forum rules under Member Introductions. Specifically:

_5.2 Poodle Forum does not endorse deliberately planned or breeding a poodle with another breed to get designer or mixed-breed puppies._

I am closing this thread to further replies.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Let me provide a bit of context. The code of ethics for both the poodle and the retriever breed clubs forbids deliberate crossbreeding. Therefore, any time someone asks a question about doodle breeding on a forum devoted to purebred poodles or retrievers, they will probably get some blowback instead of a direct answer to the question. The same thing would happen if you asked about the merits of microwaving bacon on a forum devoted to vegetarian cooking. The question is a deep affront to the principles held by many members of the community.

Given that the breed clubs' code of ethics forbids crossbreds, that means there is a high likelihood of something sketchy going on with how the breeding dogs were obtained. The parents may have been sold with limited registration: the breeder did not want the dogs bred for whatever reason. It is, therefore, an ethical violation for the buyer to breed those dogs. The breeder might have sold the dogs with full breeding rights and the understanding that any offspring would be purebreds. Again, it is an ethical violation for the buyer to have misled the breeder for the purpose of obtaining doodle stock. The breeder might have sold the dogs knowing and not caring that the dogs were going to be used for doodle breeding. In that case, how much can one really trust the breeder? If they are willing to go against their own club's code of ethics, what other ethics are they willing to violate? Does the dog have health, temperament, and conformation issues they aren't disclosing?

It's difficult to say how your pet dog will react to being a stud. A well bred poodle should never be aggressive or snappish. However, as I already mentioned, it's not a given that your dog will be well bred. Additionally, even neutered and female dogs can hump and mark.


----------

